# PUP based on 2018 or 2019 returns



## michaelg (20 Oct 2020)

About to file my tax returns for 2019. 

Anyone know if I can have my PUP revised based on the new 2019 figures ?


----------



## finny (28 Oct 2020)

michaelg said:


> About to file my tax returns for 2019.
> 
> Anyone know if I can have my PUP revised based on the new 2019 figures ?



Yes you can. We successfully did this for my husband and had the rate revised back upwards. We sent the return to the PUPRerate email requesting review.


----------



## michaelg (28 Oct 2020)

Many thanks. Would you happen to have an email for the PUP office that deals with this ?


----------



## finny (28 Oct 2020)

michaelg said:


> Many thanks. Would you happen to have an email for the PUP office that deals with this ?



PUPRerate@welfare.ie

We've had to email them again as my husband wasn't put up to the higher rate on yesterday's payment when he should have been. Good luck.


----------

